# O/C E3300, RAM ratings and ratios



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Spec;
Asus P5N-T deluxe Mobo
Intel Celeron E3300 (Arctic cooling freezer extreme cooler)
4Gb (2x2Gb) Geil EvoOne Memory PC2-6400 800mhz Cas5 (part number- cl5-5-5DDR2800 5) *LINK*
AMD Ati Radeon HD6670 1Gb GDDR5 (with Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo cooler) 

Hi

Just started to look at clocking now that I have moved all my stuff off the old locked OEM Mobo.
The new Mobo has a shed load of BIOS options and I've changed what I can in the 'EXTREME TWEAKING' section to 'manual'.

I've been referring to Greenbrucelee's guide on overclocking intels.

It starts of to say raise by 10MHz each time and boot, then repeat and run a 1 hour test after 60MHz raise.

It also mentions to ensure the ratio between FSB and Mem speed should be 1:1 or 5:6. Mine is currently set to 1:1 as I don't have 5:6.

It mentions that you don't want the memory to run over it's rated speed.
Now on CPU-z it states the memory 'MAX bandwidth' is PC2-6400 with 400MHz in brackets. On the other CPU-z mem page it shows DRAM frequency as 430MHz and a FSBRAM ratio as 1:2.

The manufacturers website for the memory shows that the rated speed is 800MHz @1.8v

So, I'm confused. 

Can anybody help just to point me in the right direction of the things I need to keep an eye on in regards to not pushing it too far over rating etc?

If you need pics of CPU-z or of the BIOS options then please let me know

THANKS!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Your RAM is DDR (Double Data Rate) so you need to take the number seen in CPU=Z DRAM Frequency and multiply X 2 to see the speed the RAM is actually running at.
i.e. 430MHz x 2= 860MHz


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah okay. 
In the Bios the FSB:MEM was "linked" so whatever I set the FSB to be it changed the MEM Rate too.
So they were both running at 860 at one point.
I have set it to 'unlinked' and the Bios now shows 860 for the FSB and 800 for the MEM.
CPU-z reflects this as 398.7.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah 398.7 is fine that would make just under 800MHz which is what happens when you overclock. It is very rare that you will get it back to the correct full speed when raising the FSB.

Take mine for example I have 1066Mhz ram with my e8400 3GHz but because I have overclocked it to 4GHz my ram runs at 1064MHz which ends up as 532 in CPU-z which really only works out as 1 point drop.

Remember overclocking isn't exact it's all about experimenting to get it right but what you must do is to do it slowly to get the balance right. It looks like your almost there anyway.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I like stepping it up in increments and seeing how it performs, which is good.

I've restored all BIOS settigs and unclocked as I want to update the BIOS; there have been several updates since 2007(last revision of mine).

However, when I go to use EZFlash II it does not recognise the USB and the one BIOS .BIN file held on it.

I've followed all the guides on how to use Flash II;
New BIOS file is in the root folder and it's not zipped in any way
filename is 1702.BIN
newly formatted (fat 32) 128Mb decent USB stick
1 partition
USB inserted before entering BIOS

The EZ Flash II shows two available drives 'A:' and 'C:ATAPI'

I believe the A: to become the default for USB drives.

But I can't get it to show 

Any help is massively appreciated.

Is it anything to do with the USB Legacy Support option?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Is this an asus board?

the USB will show as A:

Sometimes with asus boards when you update the BIOS you have to rename the extension (the bit after the .) to something else it would say this on the revision page on the asus website.

Why are you updating the BIOS? you should never update the BIOS unless it fixes an issue you are having it will not make the board work faster or anything like that.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

All the legacy options were on anyway.
Yeah, it's an ASUS.
I'll have a look at what the revision states.
The board takes 20-30 seconds before it will POST, the update fixes that amongst other things. So I might sack it off. I thought that it was always best to update BIOS before O/c.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If the BIOS update will fix the POST issue then I would update it.

If I am correct you will have to change the extension to ROM the asus site should confirm this. I always choose asus boards and I have updated the BIOS a few times and always had to change the extension.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I can seem to find where it states the extension 
I'll try the .rom and post back


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

.rom didn't work.
However, I downloaded ASUSupdate Utility and told it to update from file.
It found the bin file on the stick and updated in a few minutes


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

cool. Good luck with the OC. If you have any questions just ask.

I have been doing it for a long time.

Where about in yorkshire are you?, once did an overclocking competition in York.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far.

I've gone straight from 800 to 860 (as I previously tested the increments) and that's turning out 2687MHz (7.5% clock)
Bus is 215 (7.5%)
Currently 25 minutes into OCCT and temps is at 42'c.

I'm in Skipton.

I've never actually heard of an Oc competition; how does that go?
Ha, great stuff


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

up at 920 now @ 2.87MHz, 15%
Steady 43'c OCCT for an hour and 42'c for an hour converting video.

The BIOS update did not sort the long POST/BOOT.
Talking 20-30 seconds to POST beep, after that it takes maybe 20-30 second to get onto windows.

It's on quick boot and everything.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

geneticmaterial said:


> Thanks for the help so far.
> 
> I've gone straight from 800 to 860 (as I previously tested the increments) and that's turning out 2687MHz (7.5% clock)
> Bus is 215 (7.5%)
> ...


Basically a bunch of people try and get the lowest overclock in the quickest time, sometimes you have lots of stuff to play with like nitrogen and stuff. Once had a p4 running at 6GHz but that was with liquid nitrogen although as soon as it came back to normal temps the chip died.



geneticmaterial said:


> up at 920 now @ 2.87MHz, 15%
> Steady 43'c OCCT for an hour and 42'c for an hour converting video.
> 
> The BIOS update did not sort the long POST/BOOT.
> ...


Take of quick boot and see if that changes anything.

Try running prime95 for a while whilst monitoring the temps to see if what results you get. From what you say I think you will be fine.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Basically a bunch of people try and get the lowest overclock in the quickest time, sometimes you have lots of stuff to play with like nitrogen and stuff. Once had a p4 running at 6GHz but that was with liquid nitrogen although as soon as it came back to normal temps the chip died./QUOTE]
> 
> poor chip
> 
> ...


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

prime has been running since last post and hasn't gone up past 45'c


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

looks like you have done it. Well done.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

ah cheers fella.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Where do we go from here though? Keep increasing the FSB until it fails to boot then increase the VCore voltage one increment and retest?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you want to increase more it basically as I say in the guide.

up the FSB 10MHz a time once you get another 60MHz test for one hour whilst monitoring the temps if you dont get into windows up the vcore to the next available vcore and try again.

There will be a limit for your cpu regardless of what you do.

3.2 should be what you aim for with say a vcore of 1.25 but this will depend on how good your cooling and psu is.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have heard of people getting 3.6 with your cpu but imo you will be pushing it too much.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Well it bottled it at 960mhz. It wouldn't even post. 
CMOS reset and it went into windows unclocked. 
Can I just go back into the bios and try again straight to 960mhz but with an increment higher for the vcore?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Well got back into windows. As it was in an non clocked states I flashed the bios with the same file as before but with a personal logo thing through the Asus program. Now it posts and loads the mylogo but will not go any further. It hangs on this step. Does not show options to boot or get into bios etc. 
I've tried CMOS reset and battery out for 10 minutes but I get the same problem 
Any ideas?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Go back intot he BIOS and disable the my logo thing. If you have the logo option showing this is usually in place of the post screen so the options to get into BIOS remain the same. BTW unless your board has a cmos reset button like mine taking out the battery does not reset the cmos. This is how you do it.

Keep the machine plugged into the wall but switch the wall socket off
now late the jumper cap under the cmos reset on the mobo and switch to the 2nd and 3rd pin or short the pins with a paperclip.

press the power button
replace thee cap to original position if you did change it.
switch on at wall
power up
reset defaults in BIOS

If this hadn't of happened I would have said yes you can jump to the last setting for the FSB


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi bud thanks for your advice. 
Iveyried exactly what you said. 
It does 1beep post and I can hear everything starting up but then hangs on the mylogo and doesn't progress.
It shows no options 'del to enter BIOS' etc. 
the functions don't even work; f8, f10, alt+f2 (which bypasses bios and goes to the flash bios section). 
No kind of bios related combination of key pressing does anything. 

Are there any other ways of flashing the bios from dos on a disc or anything like that?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your supposed to do it from usb. Why are you wanting to flash it there is no reason that I can see.

YOu just need to get rid of that logo. You might not get an option to enter the bios you start tapping the del key as soon as you power on


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I just thought it would be possible to flash it with a file that doesn't have the mylogo because I can't get it into bios at all. 
I'm hitting del from startup too 
I'm not sure that it has detected the keyboard.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the logo is an option in the BIOS and can only be turned off there.

How far does it it get when you boot?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

From any kind of startup procedure it takes it 30 odd seconds to post. 
Beeps once. 
Goes straight onto the mylogo. 
And hangs there. 
I've left it like that for over half an hour (in case it's just taking ages to boot into windows) but it doesn't. 
It just hangs at that my logo.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try alt f2 as soon as the system starts booting this will put you into the asus ez flash utility which is part of the BIOS I think you should be able to get into the bios from there and switch the logo screen off


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I've tried that option too but it just does the same. It won't go into flash utility.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

some asus boards stop at th elogo screen and you have to press TAB to get it to post. Try that.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

That didn't work either


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try resetting the cmos agan. If you have any external devices connected disconnect them.

disconnect the hard drive too

Then try and boot.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay 
There's nothing connected externally. 
Reset CMOS. 
HD is disconnected. 
Still same problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

take out your ram. One of the sticks could have went bad.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Tried swapping the ram and running with one stick (tried both) but still getting the same problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try it with none


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you try the proper cmos reset with the jumper cap?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to mention that I tried no ram and I got the long beep with three short beeps. 

Yes, I tried the CMOS reset with the cap as you explained.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you got and can you try another keyboard?

You should be able to solve this by a cmos reset. I am wondering wether you keyboard is knackered.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

My keyboard is USB. 

I've tried all this with another keyboard which is ps/2 but it didn't react any differently.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you actually flash the BIOS before this happened?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah. 

You add the picture to the rom file and then flash


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you do it through the BIOS or windows?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Windows, using the asus utility. 

I did it before and it worked fine. But when I did it again it hasn't worked.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you did this through windows there is a good chance you have bricked the mobo. You should never flash through windows.

Have a look at this link for pssible solutions. If you dont find any then I would go to asus and join their forum and ask for help because I stumped here. Cmos reset should work unless your system is bricked but there are ways to recover sometimes flash - Is it possible to recover a computer from a failed BIOS update? - Super User


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

How have you got on at the asus forum?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

No reply as of yet 
I've managed to get hold of a normal floppy drive with normal floppy connector and also tried a USB floppy to use some flash utilities but it still won't recognise them / boot from them etc.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

unless I'm missing something


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you wont get anywhere if your system wont post. you need to phone asus support. you will get the number on the forum and website


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

it does POST though. I get one beep after 20-30 seconds. Or after about 10 if I've just cleared the CMOS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should be able to get into the BIOS then. AFter clearing cmos boot go into bios reset to defaults and get rid of the logo thing.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Am I right in thinking that if it beeps it has completed its POST and the beeps give you the outcome?

This is the problem: nowhere during POST or after POST (when it seems like it is going to boot) does it allow me to get into the BIOS (using any known commands)

I've also read up that other people have actually managed to get an animated gif on there anyway, so I think that it's just a dud flash through Windows.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

one short beep means ok other than that it means bad Computer POST and beep codes


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

so it completes its POST with one short beep for all clear, immediately displays the splash screen and hangs there.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I cant see what you cant get into the BIOS then. Have you tried f10 or f12.

Try and get intouch with asus about it. Their support is usually very good.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's truly stumping me too.
I've tried every possible combo of keys.

I've just found this though;
http://support.asus.com/pcassistant/pdf/BeepTable_en-us.pdf 

Which makes me think it *can't* see keyboard - although I've tried both USB and ps/2 types.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm using the USB one typing to you on a backup machine now!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a keyboard error should make beeps though.

Have you tried safe mode or anything like that?

Have you tried a keyboard in different ports?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't get any options to get into SAFE.
All ports have been explored


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont need options for anything. If it is posting then do the usual start tapping f8 as soon as you switch on or del to get into BIOS.

Maybe if you can get into safe mode maybe you can get rid of the logo thing.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Jut tried it and nothing, well not nothing, the same old post/hang scenario.
Trust me, I tried all possible known key combos from the millisecond I power on the system.
It all ends up at the splash and hangs, non-responsive to any key command.
It really is as if there's no Kboard plugged in...

Keyboard doesn't light up. No NUM-lock or any lock etc.
When should these light up?
Is there any other way of commanding into safe/bios etc without keyboard?
Like some sort or autoexec bat usb?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the keyboard should flash when you get the proper post beep.

try this How to Recover From a Bad BIOS Flash | eHow.com


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

KB doesn't flicker.
I'll try your post.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

no go


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to get onto asus then.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have been informed by Wrench that you should have a support disk which enables the crash support feature for failed BIOS updates. If you do have this disk use it. The instructions should be in the manual.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't have the disc, unfortunately.
I have asked the seller for it.
So the disk triggers the crash support and loads the default bios to it then?
Explains why alot of people state that the crashfree setup doesn't work when they try to load just a bios from a USB or FLOPPY or 'non support' disc...

I'll see what I can do in regards to gaining this elusive disc.

I really appreciate your help so far, GBL.
Cheers for the input too, Wrench


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds promising.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I've asked for a disc or a copy of it or for the files to be sent to me on another thread.
Another member suggested this page;
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting P5NT WS

and it has shed a touch more light on the situation 

My Mobo is only compatible with crashfree bios2;
The page says that crashfree bios 2 utility only supports support CD and floppy so me using the USB is out of the question. YAY!

And all it says is to "insert the floppy disk with the original or updated BIOS file to the floppy disk drive"

now, I have a usb floppy drive which the above procedure doesn't work.

I also have a floppy drive with the normal floppy drive connector available. So I guess I'll try that route.

I'm also thinking that the filename will play a part in this, does anybody know exactly what the filename should be? the file I downloaded was 1702.bin from the asus site for my mobo.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Just realised I've nabbed a dell floppy from work and it won't fit! Need to source a regular 34 pin floppy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've had the most success using the release bios(so long as your CPU is supported by it).
I think it's 201 for that board, if it successfully posts then update to the latest using the floppy.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah, cool.
I'll try and dig that from somewhere.
How does the filename have to be prepared?
I've seen people having success with mobo named files and other with release named files etc etc.

EDIT
do you mean 1*201*?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your board is a P5N-D correct?
0203 is the release if so> ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P5N-D


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

it's a P5n-t deluxe


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That would make 1001 the earliest bios.> ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P5N-T Deluxe


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay the floppy drive won't work. I'm guessing that this is down to lack of drivers.
I have burnt the 1001 to a dvdr-rw and this doesn't work either.
I'm all out now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the floppy drive activity light com on?

Did you make the floppy disk bootable with the FAT file system?

Lastly what OS are you using to create the floppy?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

No, there's no light ever when installed on the problem machine. It works when on another machine though. 
Yes bootable with fat system. 
OS is xp on my backup machine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the back up PC boot to the disk?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

it does yes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good thing is the board uses a socket type bios chip, the bad news you have to buy one.

BIOS Chip ASUS P5N-T DELUXE * P5N32-E SLI PLUS * P5N-D | eBay


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm slowly accepting that.
And I'm already watching that item! Haha.

How reliable are these items? Are they like cheap China copies or refurbishments?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I can't speak for UK ebay sellers but the ones I have bought here are new chips pre-programed with the bios you want.

There are also online companies like www.thebiosman.com that sell new programed chips.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It should be fine.

Sorry I couldn't be any help with crash Bios software I have never had to use it.

But I have bought chips from ebay before and have never had a problem just make sure the seller has a 100% feedback.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah no problem at all.
I appreciate the help you've all provided!
Unfortunate that we've had to give up.
I'm in contact with Asus and they said arrange a RMA, but the board is 2ndhand.
I've asked them how I can invoice them for the new chip as I've used all legit Asus routes to flash and recover.
MANY THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I've ordered one from Ebay UK. Cost a bit more but it will get here a lot faster (hopefully tomorrow).
The seller has also sent me a screenshot of the program running showing everything that has happened with the chip and what it's been flashed with etc.
He's also requested progress updates after I install it.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

BIOS came today.
Are there any key points I need to address so I get a smooth install with this chip?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

It's in and running.
Got checksum error etc.
Booted straight into Windows.
Thanks for all your kind help and persistence.

The CPU is current running with a multiplier of 6 not 12.5 like before so it's currently underclocked 52%! HA


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Checksum error is normal on first boot of a new bios/new chip.

Now you can get back to making adjustments


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I can indeed 
I've suddenly got a new found love for the 'ASUS Ai Deluxe' splash screen!

If I never see this picture again it will be tooooo soon  :dance:


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi again

Now, I did a test clock at 920mhz (this had an overnight stress test and was stable) and the vcore was running the CPU at 1.152v (CPU-z). 

Went for 960mhz and it wouldn't post as expected so shut down and posted back into bios. 
The vcore options around 1.152 are;
1.156 or next higher 1.162. 

Should I just choose 1.156v and try to boot?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Also in the 'power' bios options where it lists what the voltages are running at, it shows vcore as being 1.21-1.23?????? That's at stock values.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Right okay.
safe clock at 950MHz @2968.65MHz (needs bigger vcore @ 960MHz)

*speedfan;*
vcore1 @ 1.15v
vcore2 @ 3.28v
vcore @ 1.22v

*CPU-Z*
core voltage @1.136v - 1.152v

What would you recommend?
increase vcore and go to 960MHz+?
or stay at 950MHz with an increment lower vcore?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Its upto you but when you increase the voltages you only ever increase to the next available voltage.

dont trust speedfan use CPUID Hardware monitor, CPU-Z and real temp.

On my e8400 I have the vcore set to 1.218 I recommend you dont go past this for safe temperatures.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, we're up at vcore 1.1625 (as shown in BIOS) CPU VTT is set to AUTO.
This, along with a 1025MHz bus gives 3203MHz for the CPU and I'm not really fussed in taking it any further than this now.
In CPU-Z, CPUID HardWare monitor and OCCT vcore is displayed as 1.07v.
Seems a bit strange.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

prime 95 has crashed a couple of times and about ten minutes ago the systems crashed and instantly rebooted.
It started up fine but I feel it's very stable.
I've down clocked to 950MHz which gives 2969MHz (this was the last safe state before needing to raise vcore) and set the vcore to back auto again.

CPU-Z, CPUID HardWare monitor and OCCT vcore is displayed as 1.15v.

Unsure why it was showing only 1.07v when I had auto un-selected and had chosen 1.1625v..............


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

cpu-z will be showing the voltage when the cpu is running at idle. If you left c1e and intel speedstep on then when the cpu isn't doing much it will throttle its speed and voltage down to as low as it can. For instance my cpu 2500k is 3.3 @ stock but when idle it runs @ 1.6


----------

